# My wife may have made a comment she will regret



## Final Strut (Mar 5, 2015)

I was telling my wife yesterday over lunch about a CL add that I saw for a jet mini lathe and she interrupted me and asked why I needed another lathe (I already have three mini lathes). I told her that I really didn't need another one. Then she continued to interrupt me and told me that she would almost rather that I collect guns instead of lathes.   I told her that we would get back to that comment in a minute and continued to tell her that along with the lathe the guy was selling a bunch of pen turning accessories like a drilling vise and a pen press and blanks and a few kits as well as some other stuff. Now that my younger kids are getting more and more into turning I am short on tooling if they want to turn while I am. She then looked at me kind of funny and realized how far she put her foot in her mouth  and said ooohhhh, so you don't want to buy the lathe to which I replied no, that I was only interested in the accessories. Then I said now back to the whole gun collecting comment.  Needless to say I am going to go check out all of the accessories that the guy has Sunday afternoon AND I may be taking advantage of my Ruger discount through work sooner that I had planned. . I sure do love my wife.

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 2 | Funny 5 | Way Cool 5


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 5, 2015)

Great story Scott !!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 5, 2015)

You work for RUGER!!!!!!??????


----------



## Final Strut (Mar 5, 2015)

Kevin said:


> You work for RUGER!!!!!!??????


No, I work for Flambeau Plastics as a Project Engineer and we make pistol cases for Ruger. Because of this we get a preferred supplier discount on a pretty good list of firearms. I know of three people that each just purchased a new 1911 all within the last two weeks. I am planning on ordering a new 308.

We actually had a project engineer that I had classes in college with that left here to go to his dream job with Ruger as a Manufacturing Engineer. He left just before I started here.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin (Mar 5, 2015)

Final Strut said:


> I am planning on ordering a new 308.



Which model are you looking at? I just went to Ruger website and it looks like everything in .308 is composite now - no wood stocks. I know composites are more accurate supposedly but I hate them. I'm a woody all the way. Does Flam make any stocks or anything for other manufacturers? You work for a cool company I checked out their website. You don't happen to get a discount on having an injection mold made would you lol.


----------



## Tclem (Mar 5, 2015)

My wife made a similar comment that she regrets. "I do"

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## eaglea1 (Mar 5, 2015)

I would like to get in line for a new 1911 45 caliber.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 5, 2015)

Tclem said:


> My wife made a similar comment that she regrets. "I do"



It wouldn't do for your wife and mine to ever meet, they'd have way too much in common and would commiserate for hours lol. Hey that means we could stay in the shop and turn for hours uninterrupted!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Mar 5, 2015)

Kevin said:


> It wouldn't do for your wife and mine to ever meet, they'd have way too much in common and would commiserate for hours lol. Hey that means we could stay in the shop and turn for hours uninterrupted!


To cold. Let's wait till spring. Lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Final Strut (Mar 5, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Which model are you looking at? I just went to Ruger website and it looks like everything in .308 is composite now - no wood stocks. I know composites are more accurate supposedly but I hate them. I'm a woody all the way. Does Flam make any stocks or anything for other manufacturers? You work for a cool company I checked out their website. You don't happen to get a discount on having an injection mold made would you lol.



I am not a huge composite fan either but I am looking at the Ruger American Redfield package unless I decide to pull out all of the stops and and go with the Hawkeye Standard with the wood stock. I am not sure if that one is on the list though. 

We have been working on a high end air rifle stock that will be injection molded with foam filled nylon but that is a ways out from production yet. We make a really nice AR case for Ruger as well. We also have a huge decoy line. We make Plano tackle and tool boxes and Duncan toys. Those are both our proprietary lines. We make saw cases for Stihl. I cant think of anything else really cool that we do off hand aside from some government stuff we do. 

I don't get any discounts on tooling. Sorry

Reactions: Like 1


----------

